# Cable and Internet in Baguio



## bbazor

Can someone in Baguio recommend a good ISP? I have Sky Cable already and was thinking about getting their bundle or getting PLDT Internet. If you can give prices, speed, and reliability I would appreciate it.


----------



## Asian Spirit

bbazor said:


> Can someone in Baguio recommend a good ISP? I have Sky Cable already and was thinking about getting their bundle or getting PLDT Internet. If you can give prices, speed, and reliability I would appreciate it.


I hope you will get info from others living in country as well that use the net. We are close to Angeles but, so far as I know the same and only providers will be the only ones available nationwide. Together or separate, the internet providers aren't worth the powder to blow them to --you--know-where. 
If finances permit, the very best option in any location in country would be to locate a satellite ISP. One that is based in another country, does billing online, and most importantly, has no one in this country connected with them in any way. Then you will have pretty good internet. Short of that you will have almost endless problems with any ISP and a gross unwillingness to get problems fixed.
If close to Angeles City, I have found that Comclark/Converge is the best of the bunch. But they like all others have their problems from time to time.


----------



## M.C.A.

I had terrific Wifi internet with Globe for almost 5 years and then it turned horrible in my municipality in February, not only me but everyone had to change last month to another broad band provider. 

Globe has a 1 GB download limit per day and PLDT has a 1.5 GB download limit per day, some law that deals with "fair use policy" so they throttle the lines. 

The Wifi units for both companies have issue's, when they lose the signal you end up waiting 2-5 days for the technicians to come out and change units they can't fix the issue over the phone, you call the troubleshooting line and they're actually trying to figure out if there's a problem with your computer, they try and have you set the unit in a different area so you can gain a signal, it never worked.


PLDT had a promotion in our area last month and they had a representative that came around and gave out fliers, he made it real simply for us, so the best I can do in my remote location is PLDT DSL bundle with phone 1 mbps, I asked for the 3 mbps but ended up with the 1 mbps? Unsure what happened but it's 990 per month, 250 peso's for the PLDT SIM card, I can call my line at the house, you have an option to buy one more SIM card, currently the phone only works for contacting PLDT or for you to call home with your cell phone, you can apply for an international line but the land line for calling home is very convenient and nice. 

Bottom line is that the area you live has a working or troublesome Telecom provider, by using several of the Mom and Pop internet spots, close to my house, I found out what was/was not working in my area.


----------



## bbazor

I see that some of the replies state that it depends on your location. That is why I was hoping for more input from Baguio Expats. I saw the PLDT offer. It's not too bad for P1K per month. Sky cable offers pretty much the same deal. I was thinking that I might want to separate my cable and internet providers. If I were to lose cable, I could still have internet and vice versa? I don't want to have my cable bill be my number one expense, so the satellite service is out of the picture. Thanks for the input from guys in other locations. It gives me an idea of how different providers service their customers.


----------



## rpmorley

Ironically, I need to know the exact same thing, and I have the basic Sky cable. I saw somebody post a particular comm company, pm me and I will tell you.


----------



## 197649

Antipolo, used Glode, Witribe Sun Smart (all garbage) in my area cannot connect weak signal even though all have tower up here from my balcony I can see at least 10 communications towers. Was the same way when I was in Marikina. Read the fine print 4G fastest internet in the Philippines (fine print IN SELECTED AREAS) and they don't list the area. Long story short PLDT installed Fiber Optic in my area so I went with that. Awesome connection speed and constant. Only issue I have is the router I bought. PLDT here also offers CIGNAL we are thinking about that. Sky Cable is not offered here and I am reluctant as a satellite is hard to connect in the typhoon season. At least with the Telecom you can use it a day at a time thats what I do when I go into Manila.


----------



## M.C.A.

*Location of broad band towers*



c_acton98 said:


> Antipolo, used Glode, Witribe Sun Smart (all garbage) in my area cannot connect weak signal even though all have tower up here from my balcony I can see at least 10 communications towers. Was the same way when I was in Marikina. Read the fine print 4G fastest internet in the Philippines (fine print IN SELECTED AREAS) and they don't list the area. Long story short PLDT installed Fiber Optic in my area so I went with that. Awesome connection speed and constant. Only issue I have is the router I bought. PLDT here also offers CIGNAL we are thinking about that. Sky Cable is not offered here and I am reluctant as a satellite is hard to connect in the typhoon season. At least with the Telecom you can use it a day at a time thats what I do when I go into Manila.


I used to feel so fortunate that the Globe tower was only 100 yds from my house and that was the reason why I had such a great signal for 4 years but all bets off on that logic, I see a very large difference now in the PLDT DSL cable they hooked up, no more dealing with those units and antenna's on the roof.

Another issue is that the Globe technicians (contractors actually) mentioned that I was the only guy that had this problem and that another man had the same issue in another barangay.... what a tall tale he spun, on the same lot the piso net had the same issue, another piso net down the road much farther had the exact issue, I talked with several other Mom and Pop piso net spots (got to know them because I never had internet) and they mentioned that Globe didn't have any signal or it was trouble in our Municipality.

1300 peso Refund another red tape business-beauracracy issue It's been over a month now and Globe hasn't bothered to pick up the Wifi units or antenna on the roof, this includes the other people affected, so I took the unit to a newly opened Globe office in the Sta Cruz Laguna Sunstar Mall, they told me they don't have access to my account  and that I would need to travel to Calamba Laguna SM mall it's a one hour drive each way, the main office (same size as the other office) the main office required me to fill out paper work, two ID's and when the refund check comes in they'll call me . Not worth the effort but the new SM mall was very nice and I found another spot to shop at.


----------



## simonsays

OK, Baguio, more specifically Pacdal area ..

our house is on Globe Tattoo ...

a neighbor is on Sky ..

works fine when it works

there was a scheduled power outage in our area and when power returned internet didn't, and calling Globe lead to them resetting the password on the router ... don't ask me why or why not

another time both ours and neighbor's net vanished ... and we figured out the trucks delivering construction material had something to do with it and true enough the dump truck had pulled and damaged the overhead wires

3 days to get it fixed

then Globe offered a bandwidth upgrade and said there will be outage for a day .... turned into 2 days ... 

I went to SM Baguio and got me self a pocket wifi router with a pre paid sim

if internet vanishes I use the pre paid wifi sim ... enabling plans as needed ... unlisurf or flexisurf ...

life is OK so far

btw, I get good 3g signal in Pacdal ... about a Km from the circle .... enough to watch YouTube etc ... for 3 devices ...


----------



## 197649

Customer Service 
So after electricity was returned after 5 days. We had no satellite TV (CIGNAL).
So we call them and a recording states please send us an email at [email protected] or text us at 3918008000 So I send an email next morning I got an email said their email box was full try to call. 
So I tried to call the recording says same as before so I try to text them message not sent as it is some odd number.
Finally 3 days later I call and wait for 35 minutes and get to talk to a rep. Another 4 days wait. 
Seems these people just want to get paid for nothing. So I am going to calculate the price per day and pay only that amount.


----------



## cvgtpc1

c_acton98 said:


> Customer Service
> So after electricity was returned after 5 days. We had no satellite TV (CIGNAL).
> So we call them and a recording states please send us an email at [email protected] or text us at 3918008000 So I send an email next morning I got an email said their email box was full try to call.
> So I tried to call the recording says same as before so I try to text them message not sent as it is some odd number.
> Finally 3 days later I call and wait for 35 minutes and get to talk to a rep. Another 4 days wait.
> Seems these people just want to get paid for nothing. So I am going to calculate the price per day and pay only that amount.



Please update us on how that that works out for you! lol


----------



## DonAndAbby

c_acton98 said:


> Antipolo, used Glode, Witribe Sun Smart (all garbage) in my area cannot connect weak signal even though all have tower up here from my balcony I can see at least 10 communications towers. Was the same way when I was in Marikina. Read the fine print 4G fastest internet in the Philippines (fine print IN SELECTED AREAS) and they don't list the area. Long story short PLDT installed Fiber Optic in my area so I went with that. Awesome connection speed and constant. Only issue I have is the router I bought. PLDT here also offers CIGNAL we are thinking about that. Sky Cable is not offered here and I am reluctant as a satellite is hard to connect in the typhoon season. At least with the Telecom you can use it a day at a time thats what I do when I go into Manila.


With the PLDT Fiber, what speed are you paying for and what speed are you getting? I might consider it in the future when we move.

speedtest.net works well for the speedtest. Most of the test sites are powered by Ookla.


----------



## DonAndAbby

bbazor said:


> Can someone in Baguio recommend a good ISP? I have Sky Cable already and was thinking about getting their bundle or getting PLDT Internet. If you can give prices, speed, and reliability I would appreciate it.


Sky Cable could not provide internet to a friend's Baguio location so they (Sky) recommended Bayan Communications which is in the same building as Sky. They installed quickly and I think he has been happy with the service. Check them out. Sorry, I don't know the prices, speed, etc.

I will be in Baguio this weekend so please arrange for no rain and sunny skies!


----------



## 197649

DonAndAbby said:


> With the PLDT Fiber, what speed are you paying for and what speed are you getting? I might consider it in the future when we move.
> 
> speedtest.net works well for the speedtest. Most of the test sites are powered by Ookla.


Well I am using 10mbps have 2 mobile PLDT phones so I can call Landlines when I am out and VA can call me anytime. Plus the landline at home. We pay 4984.39 php. 
I use Speedtest as well heres the result from makati, and washington dc


----------



## DonAndAbby

Thanks for the info!


----------



## 197649

*Update*



c_acton98 said:


> Customer Service
> So after electricity was returned after 5 days. We had no satellite TV (CIGNAL).
> So we call them and a recording states please send us an email at [email protected] or text us at 3918008000 So I send an email next morning I got an email said their email box was full try to call.
> So I tried to call the recording says same as before so I try to text them message not sent as it is some odd number.
> Finally 3 days later I call and wait for 35 minutes and get to talk to a rep. Another 4 days wait.
> Seems these people just want to get paid for nothing. So I am going to calculate the price per day and pay only that amount.


It amazing me just how compartmentalized the Filipino businesses are. It’s in every area of every business.
After 12 days without Cignal TV we called them today, Told them on the 21st an email was sent as required but still no answer. We called them on the 22nd they gave us a reference number.
On 29th we called the lady had the audacity to tell us that there was never a report made on our problem. We gave her the reference number and told her who we spoke to. She said she was sorry but there was nothing she could do, except take our concern and provide us a reference number. 
At this point I asked how we would know that the report was filed she said now get this call back in 5 days and ask? 
I have had the same experience with PLDT, CHEVY PASIG, LTO.
So my conclusion is it is the standard of business.


----------



## cvgtpc1

c_acton98 said:


> It amazing me just how compartmentalized the Filipino businesses are. It’s in every area of every business.
> After 12 days without Cignal TV we called them today, Told them on the 21st an email was sent as required but still no answer. We called them on the 22nd they gave us a reference number.
> On 29th we called the lady had the audacity to tell us that there was never a report made on our problem. We gave her the reference number and told her who we spoke to. She said she was sorry but there was nothing she could do, except take our concern and provide us a reference number.
> At this point I asked how we would know that the report was filed she said now get this call back in 5 days and ask?
> I have had the same experience with PLDT, CHEVY PASIG, LTO.
> So my conclusion is it is the standard of business.


Why one of the major reasons I like Balibago in AC is the ComClark office is across the street from us, is even open Sunday, and I run over there, they type something in, I go home, and all is working again by the time I get there. I know you're calling BS on me but it's true! LOL


----------



## Asian Spirit

cvgtpc1 said:


> Why one of the major reasons I like Balibago in AC is the ComClark office is across the street from us, is even open Sunday, and I run over there, they type something in, I go home, and all is working again by the time I get there. I know you're calling BS on me but it's true! LOL


I also will agree. Com-clark is the best I have found so far. We have tried em all and Com-Clark/Converge comes closest to what an internet/cable TV provider should be.
On top of that I can pay my bill online by using my banks online (free) bill pay service..


----------



## 197649

Jet Lag said:


> I also will agree. Com-clark is the best I have found so far. We have tried em all and Com-Clark/Converge comes closest to what an internet/cable TV provider should be.
> On top of that I can pay my bill online by using my banks online (free) bill pay service..


Sadly not all services aren't as responsive.


----------



## cvgtpc1

Jet Lag said:


> On top of that I can pay my bill online by using my banks online (free) bill pay service..


You're talking PI bank of course? Would be unbelievable if I could pay from the US instead of Moneygram to Nanay to pay it.


----------



## Asian Spirit

cvgtpc1 said:


> You're talking PI bank of course? Would be unbelievable if I could pay from the US instead of Moneygram to Nanay to pay it.


Yea, this is a Philippine bank. we have our accounts and the same bank and are able to pay some bills from home on the internet through the bills pay section of online banking. Definitely makes it easy doing things this way--especially during the rainy season.


----------



## 197649

Jet Lag said:


> Yea, this is a Philippine bank. we have our accounts and the same bank and are able to pay some bills from home on the internet through the bills pay section of online banking. Definitely makes it easy doing things this way--especially during the rainy season.


Me to I avoid the waiting in line and finding parking areas. Some companies and banks unfortunately don't do online bill paying.


----------



## 197649

Well got my CIGNAL bill today. Of course they DID NOT prorate the bill as promised. 14 days no TV and they want me to pay them for the entire month. Jesus why is it so friggin hard to get things right? Why is it when something does go wrong you have to fight and fight to get it corrected. Seems like you have to go through 10 people and visit 2-4 offices to get anything done. Same with LTO its been 6 months to correct the paperwork.


----------



## M.C.A.

*Refunds or credits*



c_acton98 said:


> Well got my CIGNAL bill today. Of course they DID NOT prorate the bill as promised. 14 days no TV and they want me to pay them for the entire month. Jesus why is it so friggin hard to get things right? Why is it when something does go wrong you have to fight and fight to get it corrected. Seems like you have to go through 10 people and visit 2-4 offices to get anything done. Same with LTO its been 6 months to correct the paperwork.


I feel your pain. Globe broadband Wifi service in my area would work one day and then I'd have to call for a technician to come out and fix it, the fix was for them to change out modem unit with a new one, this problem I was led to believe only me and another guy in another barangay, turns out all subscribers in my municipality had this issue. 

I kept paying my bills and with all the non-service was eligible for a 1,300 peso refund, new globe office closest to me couldnt' give me a refund, they told me I would need to travel to another office about an hour away, I go to this office and they needed copies of my ID and also I'm required to fill out paperwork for refund....lol, okay I fill out paperwork, I got some sort of message a couple weeks later that I would need to go there and set up a day (travel one hour again?) when I would come to pick up check...bottom line is I have given up on my refund, calling doesn't work, customer care requires that I go into the office that is a one way trip of one hour :shocked:.


----------



## Asian Spirit

mcalleyboy said:


> I feel your pain. Globe broadband Wifi service in my area would work one day and then I'd have to call for a technician to come out and fix it, the fix was for them to change out modem unit with a new one, this problem I was led to believe only me and another guy in another barangay, turns out all subscribers in my municipality had this issue.
> 
> I kept paying my bills and with all the non-service was eligible for a 1,300 peso refund, new globe office closest to me couldnt' give me a refund, they told me I would need to travel to another office about an hour away, I go to this office and they needed copies of my ID and also I'm required to fill out paperwork for refund....lol, okay I fill out paperwork, I got some sort of message a couple weeks later that I would need to go there and set up a day (travel one hour again?) when I would come to pick up check...bottom line is I have given up on my refund, calling doesn't work, customer care requires that I go into the office that is a one way trip of one hour :shocked:.


Amazing story and same happened with us using two other IP's plus the one you referred to. They all seem to do the same things, have the same tactics, and same lack of caring for their customers. 
My guess is that happens for two reasons. 

1.) They (your provider) simply do not care about taking care of their customers needs

and

2.) Giving you and others the endless run around they hope all will do as you have done and simply give up.


----------



## Gary D

Jet Lag said:


> Amazing story and same happened with us using two other IP's plus the one you referred to. They all seem to do the same things, have the same tactics, and same lack of caring for their customers.
> My guess is that happens for two reasons.
> 
> 1.) They (your provider) simply do not care about taking care of their customers needs
> 
> and
> 
> 2.) Giving you and others the endless run around they hope all will do as you have done and simply give up.


It would be interesting to know if once you have given up the refund eventually goes through:suspicious:


----------



## 197649

c_acton98 said:


> Well got my CIGNAL bill today. Of course they DID NOT prorate the bill as promised. 14 days no TV and they want me to pay them for the entire month. Jesus why is it so friggin hard to get things right? Why is it when something does go wrong you have to fight and fight to get it corrected. Seems like you have to go through 10 people and visit 2-4 offices to get anything done. Same with LTO its been 6 months to correct the paperwork.


Well I finally got through to CIGNAL BILLING. First time I got someone who actually seemed like he cared. Told my my next bill will be 0. So now its wait and see what happens


----------



## M.C.A.

*Telcoms (Philippine based companies)*



c_acton98 said:


> Well I finally got through to CIGNAL BILLING. First time I got someone who actually seemed like he cared. Told my my next bill will be 0. So now its wait and see what happens


Sounds like you've found a good Telcom company, I'm on my second company and it's not working out so well for me, after Typhoon Glenda it seems they can only get my phone working but not the internet, getting ready to bail and just give up period.

Previous Telcom company worked well for 4 years but after that they had a serious issue and it could never be fixed, the connection would last 24 hrs plus or minus and I need to call for help and waiting days for the repair, I've alway's tipped the technitians well but after 10 try's in two months with no joy....apparently there was an issue, so had to switch to another Internet provider. 

My current Telcom, the guys were tipped well for installation but it looks like in order for me to get back on line I will need to drop a 1-2 thousand peso's to get things rolling again, I'd rather die of lice and rabies before I give up one peso for services, so I guess if things don't turn around soon I'll be using the mom & pop spots from now on, I don't plan on wasting any more time with the Telcom clans in my area of Southern Luzon :dizzy:


----------



## simonsays

mcalleyboy said:


> , so I guess if things don't turn around soon I'll be using the mom & pop spots from now on, I don't plan on wasting any more time with the Telcom clans in my area of Southern Luzon :dizzy:


get one of those Smart Pocket 3G/LTE devices .. like me, that's plan B, than going to internet cafes ..


----------



## M.C.A.

*Plan*



ecureilx said:


> get one of those Smart Pocket 3G/LTE devices .. like me, that's plan B, than going to internet cafes ..


Sounds interesting I'll look into it, thanks ecureilx! I'm at an internet cafe in the municipality I live in, sure is hot, like an oven. Last time I checked though the LTE option is not available in my area the best I could do was the DSL package.

Update on my telcom, I went into the main office yesterday and the supervisor called the contractor supervisor to find out whats going on with my line, the message I got is that the lines are still damaged in my area, I do have phone service but that's not what signed up for, SIM card also works well, sure miss the internet.


----------



## Gary D

mcalleyboy said:


> Sounds interesting I'll look into it, thanks ecureilx! I'm at an internet cafe in the municipality I live in, sure is hot, like an oven. Last time I checked though the LTE option is not available in my area the best I could do was the DSL package.
> 
> Update on my telcom, I went into the main office yesterday and the supervisor called the contractor supervisor to find out whats going on with my line, the message I got is that the lines are still damaged in my area, I do have phone service but that's not what signed up for, SIM card also works well, sure miss the internet.


Sounds like they're spinning you a line, pun intended. Your internet is piggy backed on to your phone line so if your phone is working it's not a line fault.


----------



## po-op2015allday

*Baguio Internet Life*

Well Ive been living in Baguio 4 years now, started with PLDT DSL at one house was consistent and pretty good there. Moved to Tam Awan area; had globe and smart antenna satellite internet; both were terrible and a complete waste of money 95% of the time. There is also this problem with "slot" availability which im so sick of hearing...anyhow moved again to Camp 7, have PLDT DSL 10mbps package and life is good. "Slot" is some distance from the house so not as good as it could be so it took some time to configure and tech had to boost signal. Just found out pldt fiber 20mbps is available where i am so switching to that shortly. Ill update then...long story short, start with PLDT dsl when there is a stupid "slot" available for your area and go from there. Forget all the pocket device and sim hotspot *<****>* ive tried them all; your wasting your time and money; pldt dsl is much more stable and reliable much more of the time. If you can afford it get PLDT DSL. The hotspot ones are good for emergency net use only (email/low bandwidth stuff) if traveling. This is my opinion and I can afford to pay the 4k php a month for 10mbps pldt dsl. Ranking in order of best to worst, pldt fiber best, pldt dsl next best, sim hotspot stuff (Globe best coverage) next and worst satellite antenna garbage if you prefer to toss your money out the window the way i did for 2 years. Sky cable internet i have stayed away from because i havnt herd from anyone anything on it and the wifey says best to stay away in that case. I was looking for a new house to rent last year and a big factor was the location and if dsl was available. There were 2 beautiful houses, one on a gold course and one up by the radar tower, both i truly loved BUT both only had satellite net availability; so i passed on them for a house in subdivision with dsl...im glad i did in the long run because i run internet businesses from home and need good internet. Good Luck.


----------

